# Barrel Relining



## rebelqwes87 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a Winchester 1892 in 25-20 that has a pitted barrel, question is does anybody know of a reputable gunsmith capable of drilling out and relining the barrel. Preferably somewhere in the metro Atlanta area.

Thanks,
Wesley


----------



## rebelqwes87 (Nov 17, 2010)

Come on, somebody has to know of one somewhere.


----------



## stevetarget (Nov 17, 2010)

I have seen one rifle they did and it was a good job. Its been awhile back though.
http://www.redmansrifling.com/relining.htm

Relining Prices - Centerfires
Reline & Chamber to 25-20 or 32-20 in Win. 1873, 1892, Marlins, etc............. starting at $250.00
25-20 1-14"T(.257" groove), 32-20 1-20"T or 1-18"T(.311" groove) 32-20 relines: no bbls. under .600" O.D. at muzzle. Bbls. over 24" length, add $15.00
 you will have to ship it, Don't know of anyone in your area.


----------



## rebelqwes87 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah i've  read alot about Redmans and hear that they do good work. I was just hoping for somewhere a little closer than Washington state, but thanks.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 17, 2010)

Does relining affect the collectors value?


----------



## CAL (Nov 17, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Does relining affect the collectors value?



I would think anything one does to a collector will reduce the value unless the manufacturer does it.Even then you will need a letter of authorization to keep it from affecting the value.


----------



## rebelqwes87 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well the only value it has to me is that it was my Grandpa's rifle since I'm never gonna get rid of it. I figure since I have it I might as well be able to shoot it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 18, 2010)

rebelqwes87 said:


> Well the only value it has to me is that it was my Grandpa's rifle since I'm never gonna get rid of it. I figure since I have it I might as well be able to shoot it.




Have you shot it?

Being a lever action and all, and being a .25-20 (low pressure round) I'd be surprised if the pitting is anything more than cosmetic.

You might look at the thread on getting  a Ruger to shoot, and the methods and benefits of a thorough cleaning.


----------



## rebelqwes87 (Nov 18, 2010)

Couldn't find that thread, but this thing has had more than a thorough cleaning. In fact that is what revealed the pitting. No I haven't fired it yet, I want to but even if it shoots accurately I know it will be a cleaning nightmare with all the pitting in the bore. which for as little as I will be shooting it probably wouldn't be that big of a deal. I was just hoping maybe there was somebody around town who could do it, I'm just not too fond of the idea of shipping something off.


----------



## Patchpusher (Nov 18, 2010)

Call Colley Jackson and see if he has the tooling  to due 25-20. I do liners but, I am not thrilled at buying $200 worth of tooling plus the liner to do one rifle. Colley's # 770-464-4237


----------



## rebelqwes87 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Patchpusher


----------



## Patchpusher (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep!


----------

